# hp and torque guessing game



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I recently purchased Kooks signature series long tube headers 1 3/4 stepped to 1 7/8, LS3/L92 heads with hollow stem valves and ported out on a 5 axis CNC machine by Texas-Speed flowing around 350 cfm, a custom ground cam by Texas-Speed, a tranny cooler, and a Yank 3000 stall torque conveter. I already have a K&N cold air intake and a Borla cat-back exhaust. 

I've never dynoed the car, stock, or with the CAI or exhaust. I know 4 speed trannies do worse on the dyno then the 6 speeds, but I'd have to think that after the headers, heads, and cam are put in along with the CAI and exhaust that it will at least put 430 to 440 HP to the ground, after the dyno tune of course. The Lingenfelter Vette guy at work says it won't put down that much. What do you guys think? 

I called Texas-Speed today. The guy said the LS3 heads came in from GM yesterday and they actually had them on the CNC while I was talking to the guy. He said they'd be completely assembled and ready to ship out by the end of Tuesday. So I'll probably get them next weekend or the beginning of the following week. The guys at Triple X Performance in Pensacola, FL said they'd need the car for about a week putting all the stuff in, so I'm a good 3 weeks out or longer from actually having my car back to drive with its new toys in. I'll post the dyno sheet as soon as I get the car back.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

I'd say you can expect at minimum 400 on the floor. i have 375 w/ just CAI, ported TB/INTAKE, Hpipe, spintech and a tune


----------

